# Who's gone through divorce in Texas?



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Wondering if there were any pitfalls, etc. to watch out for. The more I read about the process I keep finding little bits of info that end up confusing me. Also, what were the financial costs and how much lawyering up did you have to do?


----------

